# 2011 Rome Targa or Union Force SL



## yater (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am looking for a new set of bindings since my 2006 cartels broke this year. I am riding a 2010 Rome Mod and am looking for an all mountain freestyle binding that will compliment my board well and will handle anything I throw at them. If you guys have any other opinions id love to hear them but as of right now I have it down to these two.

Thanks again for your help much appreciated


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Take the Targas. Great adjustability and versatility. Plus, IMO, I don't know what everyone sees in Union bindings (again, IMO).


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

I have last years sl. Super lightweight and great responsiveness. I love them there simple and they do the job they need to do. They have enough adjustments to make a guy happy but not to many to piss him off. And I think mine are super comfy. Rome is the new thing it seems tho. So maybe you wanna jump on the bandwagon. Good luck


----------



## Kalo (Aug 13, 2009)

*Gotta love them targas*

I have targas and love em. if your looking for a flexible and sturdy binding go with the targa, im a big guy and i was wary of breaking of em cause a throw a lot of force into my turns but they didn't warp or bend a bit.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Digger said:


> I have last years sl. Super lightweight and great responsiveness. I love them there simple and they do the job they need to do. They have enough adjustments to make a guy happy but not to many to piss him off. And I think mine are super comfy. Rome is the new thing it seems tho. So maybe you wanna jump on the bandwagon. Good luck


haha he says rome is "the new thing"

rome was the new thing about 4 years ago, lately its been all "yo, get unions, they're (the) shit" "my unions stand up to a mack truck" "my freestyle unions are perfect for that big mountain ish you want to ride, just get them"

wait a little bit longer and flux will be the new fad, except flux has been around a whilleeeee


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Do u read anything on this forum. Like nobody at all suggest unions it's all about the 390. The only reason I bought my forces was because I go a wicked deal on them. What do u ride bro Rome?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For that board Targas or Datas. The SL's surprisingly enough are softer than Datas. I'd just get Targa's


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Digger said:


> Do u read anything on this forum. Like nobody at all suggest unions it's all about the 390. The only reason I bought my forces was because I go a wicked deal on them. What do u ride bro Rome?


If you scan through all the posts regarding 390s you'll actually notice that posts about how good these bindings are go years back before the first mention of Unions. These are just simply good bindings and thus they keep coming back as one of the top choices for people and not because it's a fad.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

DC5R said:


> If you scan through all the posts regarding 390s you'll actually notice that posts about how good these bindings are go years back before the first mention of Unions. These are just simply good bindings and thus they keep coming back as one of the top choices for people and not because it's a fad.


union's are a fad more than any binding on this forum. i couldn't find anything special about them that would make me feel comfortable dropping $200 on a set of forces.


----------



## yater (Sep 29, 2010)

Went to a local shop to check them both out... notice that the rome 390s looked kinda bulky, maybe it was just because they had that david bowie cover thing on them (I believe 2010's). I see mixed impressions everywhere some people say the Unions are lighter but then I see posts that say 390's and Targas are among the lightest bindings.

I'm leaning towards the targa's a lot but was curious how people feel about the union (non rotating high back but the asymmetrical flexible on one side style high back) 

Thanks so much guys


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

yater said:


> Went to a local shop to check them both out... notice that the rome 390s looked kinda bulky, maybe it was just because they had that david bowie cover thing on them (I believe 2010's). I see mixed impressions everywhere some people say the Unions are lighter but then I see posts that say 390's and Targas are among the lightest bindings.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the targa's a lot but was curious how people feel about the union (non rotating high back but the asymmetrical flexible on one side style high back)
> 
> Thanks so much guys


hey when you piciked up the romes. were you able to notice a weight difference between the 390s and the targas?


----------



## yater (Sep 29, 2010)

The shop didn't have both sets of bindings only the 390's... Im gonna have to wait a couple weeks till our local shops get in all there new gear and let you guys know.

The review of the Force SL on the good ride is really talking the union bindings up big time...hmmm

Union Force SL Snowboard Binding Review


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

yater said:


> The shop didn't have both sets of bindings only the 390's... Im gonna have to wait a couple weeks till our local shops get in all there new gear and let you guys know.
> 
> The review of the Force SL on the good ride is really talking the union bindings up big time...hmmm
> 
> Union Force SL Snowboard Binding Review


"If you want a board or binding that rips more for sometimes half the price buy Union and Capita! These bindings seem like the new Cartel for the industry. This year they have better ratchets and added EVA padding on the top of the base plate."

Because of this awesome review, I should go buy some?

1/2 the price? union and capita's pricing is inline with the industry. $370 for the jibstick horrorscope, $200 for basic force's that if they didn't say union on them, no one would pay them any attention.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Im in the market for new bindings and was going to pick up the Force-SL, but now now Im not so sure. Besides the Targa, is there anyother binding thats comparable or better?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ride Delta's and Alpha's.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Ride Delta's and Alpha's.


 how big is the difference between the two? I like Alphas, but I don't want to get something too stiff, and from what I have read on another thread the Delta is pretty much in the middle.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

yater said:


> The shop didn't have both sets of bindings only the 390's... Im gonna have to wait a couple weeks till our local shops get in all there new gear and let you guys know.
> 
> The review of the Force SL on the good ride is really talking the union bindings up big time...hmmm
> 
> Union Force SL Snowboard Binding Review


Sorry yater, but I can't believe that review at all. For a more unbiased review, check out the Angry Snowboarder website.



JRosco said:


> how big is the difference between the two? I like Alphas, but I don't want to get something too stiff, and from what I have read on another thread the Delta is pretty much in the middle.


In the 2011 series, you shouldn't feel that much of a difference in stiffness between the two bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alphas-->Targas
Deltas-->390


----------



## yater (Sep 29, 2010)

Just read that this years SL have a stiffer highback than the standard force and than previous years. It will also have the base plate milled out (not sure if they had this last year as well).

Going to post my opinions when I see them in person should be next week. If anyone has seen the 2011 already (Targa's and SL's) Please post your feelings.

Thanks again guys


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Personally prefer basic Forces to the Targas. Just as comfortable, they have the adjustments you need (without having too many things to adjust) and they're a touch cheaper. Solid bindings. Not that I have anything against the Targas.

Targas have the canted option which might be a deal maker for some.

Can't comment on the SL but they used to be softer than the Forces.


----------



## yater (Sep 29, 2010)

For the people who have rode canted bindings? Did you really like it that much, something that you wouldn't ride without after trying it?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not a make or brake. But if you have the option and they aren't any better or worse than your other option, pick the cants.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you want a toestrap that slips, or one of the best toestraps on the market? Go Rome.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Toe strap doesn't slip on my boot?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It depends on the boot with Union toe straps. Something like '09 Rulers? Yeah that is going to slip with everything except Ride and maybe Rome. But on something a little more boxy and solid in the toebox, the Union strap works great. On easyloungin.com there is a Union binding thread that I believe on the first page has pictures of how to and how not to use the Union toe strap. It supposed to sit a little different than most others. It more rides the tip instead of cupping the front. Just as comfortable in my experience. 

I've had 3 pairs of Unions and never have had issues with slipping. I have availability to pretty much whatever toe straps I want but I don't feel the need to change.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

so has anyone rode the 2011 Targa's. Im still trying to decide if i should get them or the boss for my evo-r. I know the evo is more a park board but i see myself using it all over. I want to see if the Targa's are any good for the park. I heard the boss stiffened up this year an can handle almost everything.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Currently going through this debate myself.


Union Force Sl
Rome Targa's
Flux SF45


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I am going through the same debate as everyone else here and am still undecided but I will tell you the following. Yesterday I was at the local board shop talking to the guy I have been buying from for 3 years and he told me that shops are increasingly refusing to stock Rome bindings because they are just a phase and made a good binding without pursuing their innovations further. I was reluctant at first but I contacted at least 8 shops in the NYC/NJ area and none had any Rome bindings in stock. 

I was about to pull the trigger on the Targas but now am left undecided yet again.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

ecks said:


> I am going through the same debate as everyone else here and am still undecided but I will tell you the following. Yesterday I was at the local board shop talking to the guy I have been buying from for 3 years and he told me that shops are increasingly refusing to stock Rome bindings because they are just a phase and made a good binding without pursuing their innovations further. I was reluctant at first but I contacted at least 8 shops in the NYC/NJ area and none had any Rome bindings in stock.
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on the Targas but now am left undecided yet again.



Have you checked out the SF45's? The more I look into flux the more I'm thinking those are the winners for me. I'm going to be riding a 11 NS Heritage so they seem to match up with that board well. I've also heard they are pretty good all around. Supposed to be super comfortable bindings.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Smitty said:


> Have you checked out the SF45's? The more I look into flux the more I'm thinking those are the winners for me. I'm going to be riding a 11 NS Heritage so they seem to match up with that board well. I've also heard they are pretty good all around. Supposed to be super comfortable bindings.


I haven't had a chance to check them out and most shops here don't stock flux bindings just the usual burton and flow. They are getting the SLs on wed so I will come down to check it out. I am riding the same board so maybe I will wait until next week for it to come in and take the board to the shop.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

ecks said:


> I haven't had a chance to check them out and most shops here don't stock flux bindings just the usual burton and flow. They are getting the SLs on wed so I will come down to check it out. I am riding the same board so maybe I will wait until next week for it to come in and take the board to the shop.


Alright sweet, let me know what you find out. Definitely still considering the SL's.

Ha, I'm actually getting my Heritage next week as well. Those Red/black sl's would probably look pretty sweet on the board.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

m_jel said:


> haha he says rome is "the new thing"
> 
> rome was the new thing about 4 years ago, lately its been all "yo, get unions, they're (the) shit" "my unions stand up to a mack truck" "my freestyle unions are perfect for that big mountain ish you want to ride, just get them"
> 
> wait a little bit longer and flux will be the new fad, except flux has been around a whilleeeee


Ha too funny...I'd say the Unions because I've been really impressed with mine over the last few seasons. But I've been looking at Flux for awhile and finally got a pair. I'd say go with Flux SF45. They're exactly what you're looking for and flux quality is pretty solid.


----------



## yater (Sep 29, 2010)

Hopefully going to make my purchase within the next month... so please post on what you guys are leaning to/buying. I am leaning towards the Force Sl's but the canted footbed are kinda appealing ahhhhh lol wish this was easy


----------



## whizbonker (Oct 5, 2010)

2011 Rome Targa or Union Force SL


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

You all have to admit, though, that the Targas have been one of the best looking bindings for a couple of years now. They really do look amazing on a board.


----------



## unkachabull (Sep 28, 2010)

ecks said:


> I am going through the same debate as everyone else here and am still undecided but I will tell you the following. Yesterday I was at the local board shop talking to the guy I have been buying from for 3 years and he told me that shops are increasingly refusing to stock Rome bindings because they are just a phase and made a good binding without pursuing their innovations further. I was reluctant at first but I contacted at least 8 shops in the NYC/NJ area and none had any Rome bindings in stock.
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on the Targas but now am left undecided yet again.


Maybe they didnt have them in stock because they sold out? shop i go too had no 390 bosses in stock but 12 on order that were already pre-sold. He had to call the rome rep to adjust the order and add mine to it...


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

rome's seemed to change things up this year with Yes I Can't and the v-rod baseplate. i'm actually upset mine are holding up so well, because now i can't justify buying a new pair with the cant system


----------



## boaz-b (Oct 17, 2010)

You shouldn't take the Force SL if you want a allmountain/freestyle binding, the SL is more a freeride focused binding. If you want Union you're better of with a normal Force or Contact. The Force is an all mountain biding and good for freestyling too, the Contact is more a freestyle binding.


----------



## yater (Sep 29, 2010)

Boaz,

Targa too stiff as well?


----------



## boaz-b (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm sorry yater, I really don't know how the stiffness of that binding is. You might find some information here : Rome Targa Snowboard Binding | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2011 I just read it and my preference goes to the SL, but it's your dission to make. Mind that the Targa has a rocker baseplate


----------



## boaz-b (Oct 17, 2010)

But for all mountain/ freestyle you should still better get the Forces


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Now that i started to look into ride bindings im starting to like the Nitranes and Optimos---- I just dont know how i will like the dam toe strap thingie damm technology


----------



## boaz-b (Oct 17, 2010)

You can visit a demo day if you want to check those damn toe straps out (;


----------



## whizbonker (Oct 5, 2010)

2011 Rome Targa or Union Force SL


----------



## yater (Sep 29, 2010)

Surprised nobody mentioned the 2011 Burton Cartels look to be the nicest all mountain binding. I went to a few local shops yesterday and they looked very sleek lightweight and a good bang for your buck. Unions also has some slick looking bindings but the force lacked the rotating highback and the very nice toe strap the the cartels offered. The targas didnt look too great to me. I much porefered the look of the 390 boss but just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Burton is overrated, I really loved them and had cartels 05/06 but now its time to stop. Channel system? Come on how much more "Sony memory stick" can you be? 

I got myself some Targas. Feels solid, a bit more support than the Cartel and looks much nicer to me. Hell, I started out on aluminum bindings in 1996 so I really like the hybrid concept. The rubber gasket will not fawk up your boards when you take them off, makes for a better resale value of the board. Build quality is really awesome and you are supporting a core company. Its a tried and tested binding that got upgraded. Cant is already included so you can try it or leave it.

Support the little guy because little guys RULE.


----------



## whizbonker (Oct 5, 2010)

2011 Rome Targa or Union Force SL


----------



## iNeedPow (Nov 20, 2010)

*cap strap switcharoooo*

anyone know if a burton cap strap, rome, or flux would fit in on my force binders?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

yater said:


> Surprised nobody mentioned the 2011 Burton Cartels look to be the nicest all mountain binding. I went to a few local shops yesterday and they looked very sleek lightweight and a good bang for your buck. Unions also has some slick looking bindings but the force lacked the rotating highback and the very nice toe strap the the cartels offered. The targas didnt look too great to me. I much porefered the look of the 390 boss but just thought I would throw that out there.


just an fyi, forces have rotating highbacks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

whizbonker said:


> Hey I was looking through that site for like 30 mins and can't find it. If you could post a link it would be greatly appreciated cause I bought a pair of 2011 forces (bright yellow is SO sexy) and am obviously interested in how the toe strap should fit. Thanks!!!


EasyLoungin | Teh Official Union Bindings Thread


----------

